# Spoilers RULES



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Please *DO NOT* talk about overseas events that haven't screened in the UK without placing a



Spoiler



Tag before the thread title.

This is so people do not get annoyed with you for ruining the show for them, as most of the time the major organisations air in America the day before they air here.

Thank you.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Well said. If you know the results either post a SPOLIER thread or sit on your typing hands and wait it out for the rest fo us to view.

Thanking you


----------

